# Do you have goals for 2018?



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Do you have goals for 2018?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I passed my one year of sobriety point in December... Now my new goal is 5 years. I realized I wasn't an alcoholic...I was self medicating to help me sleep through the night.... and not choke the life out of every fool I meet.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Stay out of jail.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Do you have goals for 2018?


Show me yours and I'll show you mine, huh?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I've dropped out of any real training routines, . . . 

Need to spend more quality time in studying the Bible.

Need to get my physical training back in gear.

Need to get my shooting training back in gear.

If I do the above, especially the second one, . . . might not have to work so hard on watching what I eat. Right now I'm watching it, . . . and it's growing, . . . what I eat that is :vs_laugh:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m only working part time with my business,so my goal is to spend more time with my kids,and grandchildren,camping, fishing, shooting,etc....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, ride at least 20,000 miles on the bikes. Trips to Gatlinburg TN area and Murry KY are already set. Do rest of the roof in Steel. And make it to 2019


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Show me yours and I'll show you mine, huh?


My goals are fitness related. I want to do some weight training to increase my strength.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cricket said:


> My goals are fitness related. I want to do some weight training to increase my strength.


 I was just move a motorcycle out of the way of some of the lifts equipment and doing some clean up. Yea the first full year of retirement is behind me time to get back at it... tomorrow.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Cricket said:


> My goals are fitness related. I want to do some weight training to increase my strength.


Oh, and I want more of this in my life in 2018.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

As revealed in the fitness thread, I really need to do more than just glare at the dumbbells. That is a goal.

Another goal is to draw closer to God. I've strayed away from Him, and I am not a better man because of it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Keep looking at the daisies from above as long as possible. Make a difference in the world before I depart.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Besides the usual laundry list of both personnel and business goals I want to read more. I love to read and didn't get as much reading done this past year as I would have liked. Other then that, try to stay out of the line of fire.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Show me yours and I'll show you mine, huh?





Cricket said:


> My goals are fitness related. I want to do some weight training to increase my strength.


Darn .... Cricket wont come out and play, so I'll hold up my end of the deal and post my goals ..... sort of .....

For those of you who follow my ramblings here at PF, you know that I live daily by spreadsheets and bullet points. So, the week of the first of the year is no different than any other week for me ... relative to goals that I intend to reach and check off in short fashion. Yes, mine are already written and revolve around continuing my professional education and training, money saving goals, reading, quality tie with my family, launching my kids, and my relationship with my God.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Oh, and I want more of this in my life in 2018.
> 
> View attachment 65098


Maybe we need to schedule "meets" where a bunch of us can get together around one of these for chats.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Maybe we need to schedule "meets" where a bunch of us can get together around one of these for chats.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


We did that a few years ago. It was a great time and got to meet some outstanding people.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

My main goal this year is to make it to May 31st. That's my scheduled retirement date. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Learn to sit still and listen to God’s instruction. 
I’m still searching to understand his mission for me. 
I keep getting in the way of discovering that.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cricket said:


> My goals are fitness related. I want to do some weight training to increase my strength.


Loosing your weight is helping you get stronger?:vs_laugh:

My goal is to make it another year alive.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I guess I could add one more goal to my 2018 list. I could be more sensitive, forgiving, and more understanding of those wacky left leaning liberal socialist nut jobs out in the world. Or, even the few bouncing around this joint! Nawwwww, man, that's just crazy talk right there. :vs_lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Start Construction on our Lake/River cabin. 

Visit North Dakota.

Make more people Smile than Not.


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

My Dr tells me I have to loose approx 50 lbs asafp so I guess that's going to be goal number 1. I have quite laundry list of things to accomplish this year to be honest both business and pleasure

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am big on managing/achieving with predictable results, as its core to my chosen profession regarding my livelihood. To continually reach mine I do the following:

A wish without a plan is only a dream. Have a plan.
I insure that my goals are always written down with a defined roadmap to success. 
I stay on task understanding the road isn't always straight. I strive to keep it between the ditches.
I keep an updated journal of all my goals and achievements, both past and present.
As I reach them I check them off in my journal.
I frequently perform a status/progressive check and update.
I typically arrive at my destination and goals.


----------



## jojo64155 (Jan 15, 2017)

Most of my goals have already been covered, be a better husband, father, grandfather, get into the good book more. Then, like many I have some lofty fitness goals, I have a milestone B-day this year and open that day I want to make some, for me, pretty good lifts. Then, with my son becoming a Police Officer, I need to train more with him, do whatever I can to help him, get and keep the needed edge.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

Zero out my debts.
Quit job at Mega Corp.
Spend more time with wife and son.
Not buy more guns.
Not start any new hobbies.
Remain on track with goals.

Raise the limits.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Heading down stairs for a little work out... after I finish another pot of coffee. get through winter is the main goal for now. 1 degree out right now, light snow coming . Think it is time to lock the bikes up for the season.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Loosing your weight is helping you get stronger?:vs_laugh:
> 
> My goal is to make it another year alive.


I actually not working on losing weight. I want to improve my upper body strength.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Lose weight, get in better shape, larger garden, more canning(get better at it I should say)

Good goals to read


----------



## Survalich77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Lose weight. 
Excercise a lot more.
Be more patient with elderly parent.


----------



## mebrahtuyohanes2017 (Dec 31, 2017)

To get more ready for everything!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Wean off propane.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Yes, ride at least 20,000 miles on the bikes. Trips to Gatlinburg TN area and Murry KY are already set. Do rest of the roof in Steel. And make it to 2019


Gatlinburg is a lot of fun. Enjoy that!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Start Construction on our Lake/River cabin.
> 
> Visit North Dakota.
> 
> Make more people Smile than Not.


Oh, and have more patience with my sons when they visit and eat all my food, drink all of my drink and shoot all of my ammo. And quit bugging Mrs Slippy to let me paint the porch ceiling Haint Blue!

And buy another 1911 or two!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Damn, @Slippy ! Ya got me. I had to look up Haint Blue, and I was a paint chemist.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Damn, @Slippy ! Ya got me. I had to look up Haint Blue, and I was a paint chemist.


https://www.sherwin-williams.com/ar...s-and-techniques/sw-article-pro-thewhysbehind


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Damn, Ya got me. I had to look up Haint Blue, and I was a paint chemist.


 @sideKahr Who did you work for? I am a paint resin maker.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

It’s gone midnight here on the UK. Happy 2018 everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> It's gone midnight here on the UK. Happy 2018 everyone.


Same to you, Sir!!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> @sideKahr Who did you work for? I am a paint resin maker.


OPSEC. See PM.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Oh, and have more patience with my sons when they visit and eat all my food, drink all of my drink and shoot all of my ammo. And quit bugging Mrs Slippy to let me paint the porch ceiling Haint Blue!
> 
> And buy another 1911 or two!


Haint blue is known to reduce insects like flies and mosquitoes.

By the way...Happy New Year to you folks....God Bless most of you this year...God help some of you....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Oh, and have more patience with my sons when they visit and eat all my food, drink all of my drink and shoot all of my ammo. And quit bugging Mrs Slippy to let me paint the porch ceiling Haint Blue!
> 
> And buy another 1911 or two!





Slippy said:


> https://www.sherwin-williams.com/ar...s-and-techniques/sw-article-pro-thewhysbehind


Hey Slip, aint haint blue that color them old "blue hairs" use in these parts to color their new hairdos? Must have something to do with that insect repelling rumor, huh?


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

My goal is to continue to learn how I need to prep for best results. Buy more guns, and get the last of my kids to start shooting...wife and the other 3 already see the benefits.

God Bless

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayn Rand (Dec 31, 2017)

Get in better shape, but then I say that every year.

Also learn more about trading and making money in Crypto-currencies. I've started dabbling in them and have increased their value by 235% in 6 weeks. I've since pulled out my starting money and am averaging growing their value a bit over $1100 a week. I'm sure capitol gains taxes are going to take a large bite out of that but it's still good money.

I don't plan to quit my job or anything but retirement may be a few years earlier.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ayn Rand said:


> Get in better shape, but then I say that every year.
> 
> Also learn more about trading and making money in Crypto-currencies. I've started dabbling in them and have increased their value by 235% in 6 weeks. I've since pulled out my starting money and am averaging growing their value a bit over $1100 a week. I'm sure capitol gains taxes are going to take a large bite out of that but it's still good money.
> 
> I don't plan to quit my job or anything but retirement may be a few years earlier.


And ...... I've got some ocean front property in Arizona ....... From my front porch you can see the sea.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Make it to 2019.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Besides the usual, I'd like to write 2-3 more novels.


----------



## Ayn Rand (Dec 31, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> And ...... I've got some ocean front property in Arizona ....... From my front porch you can see the sea.


If I'm lying,,, I'm dying.

My best trade was I bought $108 worth of Ripple (google XRP coin chart) at .24 per coin (450 coins) on 12/2. I sold them on 12/29 at $2.22 each. After paying conversion fees I had $954.

I'd PM you some of the coin names I've bought in the last few days but being a new member I can't PM yet.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

I plan to get the basement organized so I can get outta storage. If that is the only thing I accomplish in 2018, I can die happy. Or maybe I'll accomplish two things and make it to 2019 :vs_smile:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

acidMia said:


> I plan to get the basement organized so I can get outta storage. If that is the only thing I accomplish in 2018, I can die happy. Or maybe I'll accomplish two things and make it to 2019 :vs_smile:


Where the hell ya been Mia?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ayn Rand said:


> If I'm lying,,, I'm dying.
> 
> My best trade was I bought $108 worth of Ripple (google XRP coin chart) at .24 per coin (450 coins) on 12/2. I sold them on 12/29 at $2.22 each. After paying conversion fees I had $954.
> 
> I'd PM you some of the coin names I've bought in the last few days but being a new member I can't PM yet.


Nope, your not lying. I have a Son dabbling in cryptocurrencies here of late, and he wears me out wanting to talk about them.

I took exception to your reference that it just might shorten your wait for retirement. I strongly suspect the thrill of the gains is gonna be short lived, as you my Dear ...... are sitting on a very volatile bubble.


----------



## Ayn Rand (Dec 31, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Nope, your not lying. I have a Son dabbling in cryptocurrencies here of late, and he wears me out wanting to talk about them.
> 
> I took exception to your reference that it just might shorten your wait for retirement. I strongly suspect the thrill of the gains is gonna be short lived, as you my Dear ...... are sitting on a very volatile bubble.


That's why I pulled the initial money out the other day. If it tanks I'm still in good shape. But I have noticed that most of the people on the coin forums are collage aged.
I never did "day trading" back when it was popular in the 1990s but investing in the smaller coins can be a lot like day trading except that I hold the coins for a few weeks, sell, and reinvest in a different coin.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ayn Rand said:


> That's why I pulled the initial money out the other day. If it tanks I'm still in good shape. But I have noticed that most of the people on the coin forums are collage aged.
> I never did "day trading" back when it was popular in the 1990s but investing in the smaller coins can be a lot like day trading except that I hold the coins for a few weeks, sell, and reinvest in a different coin.


My Son is a finance major and "day trades" as he call it, just like you. Due to the small amount of "buy in " he has, its not a realistic long term investment.


----------



## Ayn Rand (Dec 31, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> My Son is a finance major and "day trades" as he call it, just like you. Due to the small amount of "buy in " he has, its not a realistic long term investment.


A friend of mine started with $100 10 weeks ago and has built it up to $400 so your son can probably afford to play with "coins". I don't really "day trade" I just spend 30 minutes in the mornings and some time most evenings doing this.

On 12/30/17 I purchased 8598 TRX (Tron) coins for .0325 each ($279). Ten minutes ago (held for 3 1/2 days) I sold them at .0798 each ($686) 146% profit after exchange fees. Of course there are still capitol gains taxes but still a bit of cash towards that slightly early retirement.

I only suggest that people use money they can easily afford to lose if they "play with coins" but for me it's been profitable.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, see 2019


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Finally get my garden started. Plant some nut and fruit trees. Save more money.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Where the hell ya been Mia?


I've stumbled on the side of twelve misty mountains...
I've walked and I've crawled on six crooked highways...
I've stepped in the middle of seven sad forests...
I've been out in front of a dozen dead oceans...
I've been ten thousand miles in the mouth of a graveyard..

:vs_smirk:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

acidMia said:


> I've stumbled on the side of twelve misty mountains...
> I've walked and I've crawled on six crooked highways...
> I've stepped in the middle of seven sad forests...
> I've been out in front of a dozen dead oceans...
> ...


Perhaps ..... just perhaps, ya might want to slow down a little on the acid, huh? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

acidMia said:


> I've stumbled on the side of twelve misty mountains...
> I've walked and I've crawled on six crooked highways...
> I've stepped in the middle of seven sad forests...
> I've been out in front of a dozen dead oceans...
> ...


I've seen things you wouldn't believe.

Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion.

I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser Gate.

All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Not to be fisted (Well more than two fingers ) by Scorpio woman again ...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> Not to be fisted (Well more than two fingers ) by Scorpio woman again ...


We need to hang out.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> I've seen things you wouldn't believe.
> 
> Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion.
> 
> ...


Time to die.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Time to die.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew there was something I liked about you.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> I knew there was something I liked about you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Let me guess... I complete you(r monologues)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> I knew there was something I liked about you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk





fangfarrier said:


> Let me guess... I complete you(r monologues)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it out yet? The D, S & FF podcast??


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Let me guess... I complete you(r monologues)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're my lobster!


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

My two big goals are to keep getting to the gym with a goal of running at least 30 miles a month. The other big goal is to pay off my last student loan.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> You're my lobster!


Does that make me Rachel or Ross?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Does that make me Rachel or Ross?
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your choice.


----------

